# Copie integrale d'un disque !



## bobo (25 Décembre 2001)

Bonjour !
Est-ce que quelqu'un saurait me dire comment réaliser une copie integrale d'un disque linux.
Et qui sois si possible bootable ?

Merci,
Boris.


----------

